# Maa... (TZP)The best song which touches the bottom of the heart..



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maa. Taare Zameen Par song makes me emotional... aankh su aansu nikal gaye *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23a.gif.... aditya  sing very well.. original (shankar mahadevan ) se bhi achha gaaya..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif

A vey Beautiful song, Must watch...

Lil Champs - Aditya Narayan (Maa-Taare Zameen Par)5-Jan-08
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0NuFmFfwI&feature=related

Lil Champs - Maa - Aditya Narayan. youtube video high quality mp3..
*w13.easy-share.com/1699508037.html


Maa ( Movie : Taare Zameen Par )
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlIOLtQ_D1s&feature=related

Maa -Taare Zameen Par( Online song)
*www.dishant.com/search/taare zameen par-in-ALBUM.html



Lyrics:*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif
Main Kabhi Batlata Nahin
Par Andhere Se Darta Hoon Main Maa
Yun To Main,Dikhlata Nahin
Teri Parwaah Karta Hoon Main Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata, Hain Na Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata,,Meri Maa

Bheed Mein Yun Na Chhoro Mujhe
Ghar Laut Ke Bhi Aa Naa Paoon Maa
Bhej Na Itna Door Mujkko Tu
Yaad Bhi Tujhko Aa Naa Paoon Maa
Kya Itna Bura Hoon Main Maa
Kya Itna Bura Meri Maa

Jab Bhi Kabhi Papa Mujhe
Jo Zor Se Jhoola Jhulate Hain Maa
Meri Nazar Dhoondhe Tujhe
Sochu Yahi Tu Aa Ke Thaamegi Maa

Unse Main Yeh Kehta Nahin
Par Main Seham Jaata Hoon Maa
Chehre Pe Aana Deta Nahin
Dil Hi Dil Mein Ghabraata Hoon Maa
Tujhe Sab Hai Pata Hai Naa Maa
Tujhe Sab Hai Pata Meri Maa

Main Kabhi Batlata Nahin
Par Andhere Se Darta Hoon Main Maa
Yun To Main,Dikhlata Nahin
Teri Parwaah Karta Hoon Main Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata, Hain Na Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata,,Meri Maa.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


Guys just Listen it... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif
very emotional song. great lyrics and nice music.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
ab mujhe jaldi se movie dekhni padegi....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
Enjoy... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep I felt the same till a few days back. It ll pass.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 6, 2008)

really love diz songs yaar !.. lyrics is too good ! .. ..


----------



## blueshift (Feb 6, 2008)

arey upload the mp3.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 6, 2008)

yup, its really a good song...  one of the best songs i have come across this year


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ yep  


@blueshift
mp3 upload nahi kar sakta....
kyon ki..... Gaurav_indian hate piracy..


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

^^
then upload full video song


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ youtube pe full video song upload kar diya hai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

My dear zune, here I come to listen to the song one more time ....


yeah its a really nice song


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2008)

TZP rocks man ...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 7, 2008)

TZP has  a very gud OST !


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> TZP has  a very gud OST !



I was about to say that, nice songs that fits into story. This is how Songs should be in-cooperated into films which don't causes distraction.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 7, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> @blueshift
> mp3 upload nahi kar sakta....
> kyon ki..... Gaurav_indian hate piracy..



I am not asking to upload the OST song. I want the Aditya's song.
If you can upload the video then whats wrong in uploading the mp3?

Anyway nevermind...I will extract audio from that.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^  ohh i c hmm.. okay mein try karta hoon...


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ab mujhe jaldi se movie dekhni padeg



Tune abhi tak nahi dekhi?????????/
Bhaag aur dekh.............Its the best of 07............no doubt..............


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup beautiful lyrics ,soothing music and brilliant composition.TZP is as good as the song is ...


----------



## eggman (Feb 8, 2008)

The Song goes so well with the part of story it is merged with that it can make someone cry.l...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Maa -Aditya Narayan version mp3 link added enjoy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

I have seen the movie 3 times  and there were not a single person in all those 3 occasion I have not seen who didnt cried


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 9, 2008)

r u sure aditya narayan version is free?I dont think digit allows sharing of information about downloading copyrighted material for free.Thanks though, i really liked aditya narayans voice in this song


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

^^hmm.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif i think aditya narayan version is not copyrighted song..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif

btw yeh audio meine youtube video se record kiya hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif

anyways jo bhi ho.... this song in aditya narayan voice rocks*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes the version is extracted from video itself..why this "high quality " tag then?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> Yes the version is extracted from video itself..why this "high quality " tag then?



are yaar.. tum to CID ki tarah sawal karte ho lol 
"high quality" audio tag is liye lagaya kyun ki audio ki quality good hai youtube ke video se  hmm... agar kisi ko song mobile/mp3 player mein sun na ho ya PC mein toh woh good audio quality ke saath sun sakta hai  
enjoy


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> are yaar.. tum to CID ki tarah sawal karte ho lol
> "high quality" audio tag is liye lagaya kyun ki audio ki quality good hai youtube ke video se  hmm... agar kisi ko song mobile/mp3 player mein sun na ho ya PC mein toh woh good audio quality ke saath sun sakta hai
> enjoy


CID..hmmm arreh i was just saying that some ppl might think this is some official release in high quality and all so..


----------

